# After update, presets out of order



## xetmarcr (Apr 4, 2018)

I know some people have issues with their Develop presets being moved or missing after the current Lightroom Classic update, but how about presets that have been moved within the Group in what appears to be a random order?  I've noticed some of the presets are no longer sorted alphabetically in their Group while most of them are, and if the name begins with a number it doesn't necessarily appear at the top of the list.  I have some presets that might skip an ordered sequence where, for example, the number '3' is listed at the bottom after '10'.

Also, some of my presets have been moved out of an existing group into User Presets while others in the same group remained where they were, and those presets that were moved to my User Presets group do not appear in that group in ACR. In addition, in a couple of Groups in LR there are presets listed that do not appear on that list in ACR.

In other words, my preset list has been completely rearranged!  Does anyone have a suggestion that might allow a proper sort order for the presets and that will match ACR?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## donoreo (Apr 4, 2018)

Yes, others have noticed.  Also when you manually import they do not show in alpha either.


----------



## xetmarcr (Apr 4, 2018)

donoreo said:


> Yes, others have noticed.  Also when you manually import they do not show in alpha either.


OK, and thanks for the quick reply.  I appreciate the info.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 4, 2018)

Yep, confirmed as a bug.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 4, 2018)

xetmarcr said:


> OK, and thanks for the quick reply.  I appreciate the info.



To be clear, the presets do, but the group names (folders) do not show in order, when you manually import.


----------



## xetmarcr (Apr 4, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yep, confirmed as a bug.


OK, thank you Victoria!


----------



## xetmarcr (Apr 4, 2018)

donoreo said:


> To be clear, the presets do, but the group names (folders) do not show in order, when you manually import.


All my previous folders are sorted properly, with the new Adobe added listed at the top.  I haven't manually added any since updating yet.  However, now I am not able to manually move a preset to a new location within it's folder.  But I can move it into a different folder.  (I'm referring to those listed out of order)


----------



## donoreo (Apr 4, 2018)

xetmarcr said:


> All my previous folders are sorted properly, with the new Adobe added listed at the top.  I haven't manually added any since updating yet.  However, now I am not able to manually move a preset to a new location within it's folder.  But I can move it into a different folder.  (I'm referring to those listed out of order)



I can confirm, you cannot change the order.  I just thought of something.  You are right, the Adobe folders show at the top, and then my own do.  They are all in alpha order within each group (Adobe and my own) so maybe that is a feature and not a bug?  Always have the Adobe ones first and the users after?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 4, 2018)

It's a confirmed bug, but AFAIK it only affects MacOS X High Sierra users.


----------



## xetmarcr (Apr 4, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> It's a confirmed bug, but AFAIK it only affects MacOS X High Sierra users.


I'm on El Capitan, so it's not limited to High Sierra.


----------



## xetmarcr (Apr 4, 2018)

donoreo said:


> I can confirm, you cannot change the order.  I just thought of something.  You are right, the Adobe folders show at the top, and then my own do.  They are all in alpha order within each group (Adobe and my own) so maybe that is a feature and not a bug?  Always have the Adobe ones first and the users after?


I have about 50 presets in my User Presets that weren't there before, and they were all added to the list below the original presets.  Which brings up another question:  if I delete a preset from within LR, is it deleted from the HD or just removed from LR?

I'm wondering if I had old presets that might have been on the HD but not used, did the LR update search for all presets and install them whether they were previously used or not?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 5, 2018)

Nope, this is a new one, not just Mac. There are Windows reports too. It's sorting on a hidden field.


----------



## NikoncameraCT (May 23, 2018)

having same issue. If i add a new custom preset. it does not show up in alpha order. windows 10 LR classic


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 24, 2018)

If you cannot wait for Adobe to fix the 'Sorting' mess in an update, then John Ellis has written a very useful plug-in to manage Presets-
Fix Presets Lightroom Plugin


----------

